# Miracle Care Kwik Stop Styptic Powder



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought the 0.5 oz online and the jar is not full, is that normal?
It's like, half full/half empty? It looks like half is missing lol 

Not sure if I should return it


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with it, I use flour and it does as well if not better without causing any pain.


----------



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

Oooh
Going to return it, that's good to know.
Thank you!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

idk if that stuff is the same but I know styptic powder can REALLY sting on those sensitive nails. I quick roxie a lot because she struggles and fights me so I had to learn fast what to use and flour has been the best option. I keep a bowl of it on the counter for that purpose (and the rest in the freezer because I have a grain beetle problem lol).


----------



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

I have only recently started trimming my dog's nails, haven't cut the quick...yet...
Thanks for the tip/information Kayota, learning some new stuff here


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Those jars are never full, that I've seen. Probably something to do with the likelihood of spilling it when dealing with a squirming, bleeding dog.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, they are not supposed to be full. If it was you'd spill half of it the first time you used it.


----------



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, yeah that makes sense... "squirming, bleeding dog" LOL sorry...

Why is it recommended if it stings?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Ironic time for this thread, I JUST quicked Maisy tonight, on the SAME back toe I quicked her on a week ago! Beyond frustrating, all the other toes are fine, but that one just... ugh. I used baking soda last time and baking powder this time. I pretty much use the first non-colored powder substance (that isn't a sugar) I come across. I would use flour in a pinch too, but baking powder seemed to take care of it much faster than baking soda did, but maybe that's because I had experience this time around.


----------

